# Egg and Embryo quality



## AllisonT (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Peter, 

Wonder if you can answer a couple of quick questions:-

1) I have high FSH but am only 37 - Will my eggs always be low quality or is there anything I can do to improve them?

2) In a recent IVF cycle I had three embryos - One Grade 1, one Grade 2 and one Grade 3. Clinic grades 1-5 so I was quite pleased. My cycle failed and now I understand that they never stood much chance as they were only 2 cell embryos and should have divided more than that. I had EC Fri and ET Sun. What is normal in that period of time and would it have been better to wait until they were more advanced before ET? 

3) Is there anything apart from problem with embryo that prevents implantation?

Many thanks
Allison
x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



AllisonT said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> Wonder if you can answer a couple of quick questions:-
> 
> ...


----------

